# New Hampshire Cg Recommendations?



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a friend who will be going to the NASCAR race in Loudon NH in mid-July. He's looking for recommendations on some good CG's within a couple hours' drive. He plans to spend a week there with the family so having it close to some nice attractions and/or the beach would be great. Anybody from up that way have any ideas?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I knew it was out there.....just took me awhile to find it.
NH CGs

If your buddy is going to the races, I'd suggest he camp up there somewhere. He'll only be an hour or so from the ocean so can drive south for that if he wants to. Summer ocean beach car & foot traffic can be monstrous up here....but it's still MUCH easier than getting into and around the race traffic!


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Cold Springs Campground in Weare NH and they have an OB dealership as well.....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We stayed at CHocura camping village in site B6 and it was great. Beautiful area and you have access to alot with just a short trip north you have the White Mtns.

That was a good thread that Judy posted.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Stately Wolfwood manor is around the corner from us and we have had the pleasure of thier company, and Joonbee's, and now that I think of it, yours too!

There are many campgrounds to choose from in NH. There are any number to suit the taste and desires of any camper!

As far as my recommendations, I will list a few of many we have been to.

To echo Joonbee, Chocorua (Choco-rue-a) KOA Campground is a nice place to be. Lee and Shirley Spencer own the campground and have for 30 years. The campground abutts Moore's Pond, there are 5 miles of trails for hiking and biking. The campground sports several super sites that include a deck, gas grill glass picnic tables and chairs over looking the water. Wifi, cable, 30/50 amp service. They have a large dog park with Doggy Day care. Plenty of kids activities and above all it's peaceful, quiet and the staff are very friendly. 10 miles from the Kancamagus Scenic Highway, 15 miles from Outlet Malls and attractions. We have unplugged here more times than I'd like to count. And we'll do it again! A Spring Rally hosted by yours truly was held here! And it was a good one!

Chocorua Camping Village

Danforth Bay. Danforth Bay is a resort by every definition. 3 Pools, tennis courts, archery range, boats, swimming in the lake, fishing all day activities, private library for adults, craft barn for the kids large rec hall. The campground is already booked for the holidays this year. An Outbackers Spring and Fall Rally were held here. The fall rally included a RV Dealer that brought a variety of Outbacks for the Rally goers to walk through and see. Nice choice, a bit pricey but for what you are getting...well worth it!

Danforth Bay

Harbor Hill is a smaller campground but it is one of the cleanest, well maintained CG's you'll find Chuck Palm and his wife own the campground and it is literally 1/2 mile from Meredith, Lake Winnepesaukie, and many local attractions. In the campground you will find a pool, playgrounds for teens and kids, and peace and quiet. The campground is close to anything you might be interested in. Lake Cruise on the MS Mount Washington, Arcades, Beaches, fishing, shopping, craft fairs, scenic drives, or nothing at all!

Harbor Hill

Another nice place is Moose Hillock. Especially if you have a family with kids. Check the site out below. It is a bit of a drive to get to attractions, but with what the campground has to do, you may find that the most you may need to leave for is to stock up on groceries! There is trout fishing, Hiking, the Polar Caves and other interesting things to do. You may want to check these out if you'll be there for a week or so!

Moose Hillock

I have placed reviews for every campground we have gone to, regardless of state, and regardless of how many times we have visited, on Campgroundreport.com. That site takes reviews from people like you and me and posts them. You don't get owners and people related to the business. Just campers. You'll read the good the bad and the ugly.

Here is the Link.

That ought to get you started too!!

Eric


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Great info Eric! Thanks to everyone for your help, I'll pass this along and let them sort through it!


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

you could also try circle 9 ranch in Epsom. It's not a resort campground but it's not to far from the track and camping world is right up the road.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jeffh said:


> you could also try circle 9 ranch in Epsom. It's not a resort campground but it's not to far from the track and camping world is right up the road.


 We visited that Campground a number of years ago. We were not impressed at all with it. Perhaps things have changed. It was, at the time run down and pretty gloomy. But as I said it has been a while. Eric


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> you could also try circle 9 ranch in Epsom. It's not a resort campground but it's not to far from the track and camping world is right up the road.


 We visited that Campground a number of years ago. We were not impressed at all with it. Perhaps things have changed. It was, at the time run down and pretty gloomy. But as I said it has been a while. Eric
[/quote]

It has new owners I think about four years now and there doing work on it every year (mom and dad work camp there) it still needs work but like I said it's no resort but it's not far to the track.


----------

